# 2009 Fuji Cross Comp vs 2009 Cannondale CX5



## mala in se (Aug 19, 2009)

Fuji

Sizes 49cm, 52cm, 54cm, 56cm, 58cm, 61cm 
Color(s) Black/Silver 
Main frame Fuji Altair 1 aluminum with PowerDiamond down tube, Integrated head tube, Double water bottle mounts 
Rear triangle Fuji custom butted and tapered 6000 series aluminum, Fuji forged road dropout with replaceable derailleur hanger 
Fork FC-990 Fuji Bonded Carbon Cross w/ 1 1/8" Cro-Mo Steerer 
Crankset FSA Gossamer Cross MegaExo w/ Integrated Spindle, 36/46T 7075 AL rings 
Bottom bracket FSA MegaExo Exterior Sealed Cartridge Bearing System 
Pedals Nil 
Front derailleur Shimano 105, 31.8mm 
Rear derailleur Shimano Ultegra 
Shifters Shimano 105 shifter/brake, 20-speed Flight Deck compatible 
Cassette Shimano 105, 12-25T 10-speed 
Chain KMC DX10 
Front hub Fuji Sealed Road, 32H 
Rear hub Fuji Sealed Road, 32H 
Spokes 14G Stainless Steel 
Rims Alex DC-19, 32H Double Walled w/CNC Sidewalls 
Tires Kenda Kwick Cross, 700 x 30c 
Tube Kenda Schrader 
Brake set Tektro Oryx canti. 
Brake levers Shimano 105 STI 
Headset Tange IS-24 1 1/8" Integrated Road 
Handlebar Fuji UltraLite 6061 Double Butted, 31.8mm w/Anatomical drops 
Stem Fuji PRO Alloy 3D forged, +/-7 degree 
Tape/grip Fuji custom cork wrap 
Saddle Fuji UltraLite Racing 
Seat post Fuji PRO Forged Alloy, 300mm 
Seat clamp Fuji Superlite Alloy, 31.8mm Laser Etched 
Other 7075 alloy water bottle bolts 
Weight, lb./kg. 22.76 / 10.32



Cannondale

Frame Cyclocross CAAD9 Optimo BB30 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fork Slice Ultra X Carbon 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rear Shock N/A 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rims Shimano WH-RS-10 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hubs Shimano WH-RS-10 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spokes Shimano WH-RS-10 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tires Maxxis Raze foldable, 700 x 35c 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pedals N/A 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crank FSA non-BB30 Gossamer Compact, 36/46T 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chain KMC DX10SC 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rear Cogs Shimano 105, 11-25 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bottom Bracket FSA BB30 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Front Derailleur Shimano 105 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rear Derailleur Shimano 105 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shifters Shimano 105 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Handlebars Control Tech C3 Grande Compact 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stem Cannondale C3 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Headset FSA Si alloy w/Integrated Hanger 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brakeset Tektro Oryx 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brakelevers Shimano 105 w/ Cannondale B-Levers 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saddle San Marco Ponza Power 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seat Post Cannondale C2 Carbon-wrapped 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sizes 47, 50, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60cm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Extras Gel Handlebar Wrap 


I think I've narrowed down my first CX.

I can purchase the Fuji for $899 at LBS. The Cannondale for $1199 (but possibly below $1000 if things go right) at another LBS.

They look comparable, but I want to know which one is a better ride for $$$. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Test ride them both.


----------



## mala in se (Aug 19, 2009)

Rode the Fuji today, and I just found out there is no tax for bike purchases this weekend going. I basically rode it on pavement. Wanted to go off to a trail nearby, but my lunch hour was almost up. It rode smooth and the ultegra derailleurs were noticeable to me as I have only rode bikes w/ 105s. I heard the wheels weren't that great but i thought they were fine. Don't know how it handle on the trail though.

I don't think there are any Cannodale CX5s in the area that have my available size before the weekend is up (don't want to ssiss out on the free tax).

Those who have rode a CX5 or any other comparable Cannondale, I would just like your opinions on if I should pull the trigger on the Fuji or not.

Also, my LBS is Performance Bicycles, and if I join their buyer's club ($25), I would received 10% at the end of the year, which would pay for my pedals.

Opinions on this buy would be appreciated.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

1st, Performance isn't a LBS, they are wal-mart. Also, they will have another sale equal to the no tax deal, tax is less then ~10% where you live? So I would not rush a $900 purchase. And the 10% you get in points, not cash/check to use towards another purchase. Not a bad thing though.

I'd go with with the cannondale, better (should be) frame, BB30 frame per the specs but without a BB30 crank stock, better wheels, etc...

Your list says chromoly steer tube for the fuji?? That has to weigh a ton, cannondale would at least be alum steer tube I'd hope.

I'm just not a fan of the fuji, Schwinn, etc.. from performance. Seems like really cheap crap for a barely cheap price.


----------



## Locoverde (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought the Fuji Cross Comp at Performance today for $899. It's a little heavy. I plan on using it for commuting mostly. My Nokian Hakkepelita studded tires should fit pretty well. I rode it up a steep trail this afternoon but I really needed mountain grears. I don't know why virtually no cross bikes come with a triple. Not everyone wants to race them.

I think I should have waited to buy though. There is a Windsor Cyclo at Bikesdirect with virtually identical components for $795. It comes in a nice matte black finish, much less gaudy than the Fuji. I prefer that for a commuting bike.

Loco


----------



## mala in se (Aug 19, 2009)

Locoverde said:


> I bought the Fuji Cross Comp at Performance today for $899. It's a little heavy. I plan on using it for commuting mostly. My Nokian Hakkepelita studded tires should fit pretty well. I rode it up a steep trail this afternoon but I really needed mountain grears. I don't know why virtually no cross bikes come with a triple. Not everyone wants to race them.
> 795
> I think I should have waited to buy though. There is a Windsor Cyclo at Bikesdirect with virtually identical components for $795. It comes in a nice matte black finish, much less gaudy than the Fuji. I prefer that for a commuting bike.
> 
> Loco


I almost pulled the trigger on the same bike as there was no tax, but I decided to wait, and realized that I think a more realistic bike would be a road bike.

I heard that the Fantom Cross Pro is basically the same as the Fuji Cross Pro. Let us know how the Fuji rides though, as I am possibly going to pick up a cross in the future.

I did go through BD.com and chose the Windsor Falkirk. Probably overkill on what I need, but I have rode 105 components, and for the price of $795 forUltegra SL, I felt it was a great deal.


----------



## deuxdiesel (May 16, 2007)

It's simple- Lifetime warranty on a Cannondale frame for the original owner. Components always wear out and need to be replaced, but the frame is the key. Very few companies do aluminium as well as Cannondale does, and they are handmade in the US (for now).


----------



## deuxdiesel (May 16, 2007)

It's simple- Lifetime warranty on a Cannondale frame for the original owner. Components always wear out and need to be replaced, but the frame is the key. Very few companies do aluminium as well as Cannondale does, and they are handmade in the US (for now).


----------

